# Apple store fermé ! [Nouveaux iPods]



## lexouille (28 Juin 2005)

L'apple store est fermé ! Mise à jour des iBook ? Du mac mini ?
A votre avis....


----------



## chagregel (28 Juin 2005)

Apple store US ouvert


----------



## lexouille (28 Juin 2005)

Ah.... Ouais... Fausse joie. Je me suis un peu emballé.


----------



## chagregel (28 Juin 2005)

Ils sont tous fermés en Europe...


----------



## lexouille (28 Juin 2005)

Héhé, t'es plus rapide que moi, c'est exactement ce que j'allais mettre !
Le fait que le store us ne soit pas fermé signifie surement qu'il ne va pas y avoir du "gros nouveau", mais peut etre simplement la disparition des PM G5 mono par exemple.


----------



## essaion (28 Juin 2005)

US fermé


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

US fermé !!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2005)

Normal, le mardi c'est iPod


----------



## chagregel (28 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Normal, le mardi c'est iPod



Non mardi c'est Ravioli


----------



## pioupiou (28 Juin 2005)

peut etre une baisse de prix ! ! !   




Je suis deja dehors.........oups........


----------



## lexouille (28 Juin 2005)

Non, mardi c'est mac mini


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2005)

Salut.

Apple Store fermé aux USA (oups... grillé)...

Bon... ben un téléphone, un... 

@+
iota


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Non c noouveaux powerbooks


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2005)

Nouveaux iPod !

@+
iota


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Nouveaux iPod !
> 
> @+
> iota





Damned  :hein:


----------



## Kerri (28 Juin 2005)

ibook :lve:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Génial ! La poche de ma veste va avoir un écran couleur !


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juin 2005)

Pour résumer, adieu l'iPod 4G, vive l'iPod Photo pour tous !


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

C bizarre que ca soit si long que pour de simple ipod .....


----------



## lexouille (28 Juin 2005)

Ouaip, ca sent la grosse mise à jour. Esperons que ca tombe sur les ibook !


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2005)

Cool ta signature, Gregg


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juin 2005)

lexouille a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, ca sent la grosse mise à jour. Esperons que ca tombe sur les ibook !


 
yes vive l'iBook avec écran couleur  

Ok je suis déjà dehors :casse: :hosto:


----------



## ederntal (28 Juin 2005)

C'est pas surprenant... personne n'en voulais de l'ipod 4G... tout le monde achetait des mini ou des Photo


----------



## Gregg (28 Juin 2005)

Oui mais dans pas longtemps on va avoir des ipods mini couleur


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

faire du neuf avec du vieux, quel talent. ils auront probablement encore retiré quelque chose de la boite au passage


----------



## essaion (28 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faire du neuf avec du vieux, quel talent. ils auront probablement encore retiré quelque chose de la boite au passage


:rateau:
oui... déjà 10Go de moins sur l'ipod photo d'entrée de gamme...


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

essaion a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> oui... déjà 10Go de moins sur l'ipod photo d'entrée de gamme...



et le casque payant.

bon, ça serait bien une mise à jour des portables, quand même


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juin 2005)

essaion a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> oui... déjà 10Go de moins sur l'ipod photo d'entrée de gamme...


 
C'est clair qu'à ce rythme la il va plus rester grand place sur l'iPod de base ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2005)

Rouvert et confirmé !


----------



## pooky31 (28 Juin 2005)

Et l'iphone... je suis deg... vive les rumeurs du figaro !!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Juin 2005)

R a a s

Rien d'autre a signaler :'(


----------



## sylko (28 Juin 2005)

Ouais... Bof...  













*Eur 329,00*
*(Eur 275,08 HT)*





Expédié sous: 2 jours
Livraison gratuite

[font=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica]Gravure au laser gratuite

*Caractéristiques*
167 g
6,1 x 10,4 x 1,6 cm

*Accessoires inclus*
Ecouteurs Apple
Adaptateur secteur
Câble USB 2.0 [/font]






























*Eur 469,00*
*(Eur 392,14 HT)*





Expédié sous: 2 jours
Livraison gratuite

[font=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica]Gravure au laser gratuite

*Caractéristiques*
181 g
6,1 x 10,4 x 1,9 cm

*Accessoires inclus*
Ecouteurs Apple
Adaptateur secteur
Câble USB 2.0 [/font]


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juin 2005)

Au passage, l'édition U2 passe aussi en couleur (logique)


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

C'est la mizère 

Bon, c'est toujours mieux que rien quand même


----------



## Kerri (28 Juin 2005)

rah

ça a quand même un interet
le 07/07 ce n'est pas une màj de l'ipod qui sera annoncée

l'ibook? :love:


----------



## sylko (28 Juin 2005)

Il me semble que le prix l'iPod Shuffle 1Go, en Suisse, était de Fr. 199.-.

Il a baissé de Fr. 10.-

C'est déjà ça...


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2005)

Nouveaux firmware pour iPod.

@+
iota


----------



## morden (28 Juin 2005)

dommage ! pas d'ibook 

juste des ipods 

a part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2005)

J'espérais une évolution plus profonde de l'iPod au niveau du look notamment.
En attendant, c'est déjà sympa comme mise à jour.


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espérais une évolution plus profonde de l'iPod au niveau du look notamment.
> En attendant, c'est déjà sympa comme mise à jour.


 
Attends l'iPhone, si c'est le modèle présenti, côté évolution du look tu vas être servi


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2005)

Ça a l'air sympa et tout, mais à regarder de plus près, on se rend compte que l'équipement est en nette baisse. Prenons par exemple l'iPod 60Go. Par rapport au iPod Photo 60Go, affiché à peine plus cher, il perd la télécommande, le cable firewire, la housse en cuir, le dock... Fait ch***


----------



## WebOliver (28 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'espérais une évolution plus profonde de l'iPod au niveau du look notamment.
> En attendant, c'est déjà sympa comme mise à jour.



Eh oh ça va pas...   On va faire comment après si l'iPod 5G sort?    :love:


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ça a l'air sympa et tout, mais à regarder de plus près, on se rend compte que l'équipement est en nette baisse. Prenons par exemple l'iPod 60Go. Par rapport au iPod Photo 60Go, affiché à peine plus cher, il perd la télécommande, le cable firewire, la housse en cuir, le dock... Fait ch***



oui, c'est une évolution regrettable déjà constatée lors des précédentes mises à jour..

moi, je regrette le choix entre 20 et 60 sans intermédiaire, car 40, ça m'allait bien pour un éventuel renouvellement...je ne comprend pas l'intérêt de supprimer la version 40. Des économies pour éviter la diversification de gamme ?


----------



## yvos (28 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh ça va pas...   On va faire comment après si l'iPod 5G sort?    :love:



tu feras un prêt ou un paiement en plusieurs fois 

et puis, rejouis-toi, cette année, il ne va pas y avoir de renouvellement en profondeur des autres matos, becauz macintel en 2006..alors t'aurais au moins pu t'acheter des ipods


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juin 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh ça va pas...   On va faire comment après si l'iPod 5G sort?    :love:



héhé,

J'attend la prochaine révision, mon 3G est toujours impec.


----------



## minime (28 Juin 2005)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Et l'iphone... je suis deg... vive les rumeurs du figaro !!!




Allo la terre.


----------



## iota (28 Juin 2005)

Autre nouveauté, la radeon X850 XT est disponible en option sur les PowerMac bi-G5 (399¤).

@+
iota


----------



## minime (28 Juin 2005)

La 6800 est toujours la seule carte avec deux ports DVI double liaison, la X850 XT n'en a qu'un. Mais elle ne bouche pas le slot adjacent.

Page des specs du PowerMac :



> # ATI Radeon X850 XT with 256MB of GDDR3 SDRAM, one dual-link DVI port and one ADC port (dual-processor systems only)
> # NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT DDL with 256MB GDDR3 SDRAM, two dual-link DVI ports (occupies AGP slot and adjacent PCI slot)


----------



## iMax (28 Juin 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé,
> 
> J'attend la prochaine révision, mon 3G est toujours impec.



Le mien (identique au tiens, 15Go, housse, télécommande, dock) était aussi nickel avant que je me le fasse piquer   

Du coup, je me retrouve avec un mini bleu sur lequel je ne peux pas mettre le tiers de mes morceaux


----------



## 222diablo222 (28 Juin 2005)

Sur l'apple store US les iPod sont à 299$ et en France à 329¤


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'apple store US les iPod sont à 299$ et en France à 329¤


 
Les problèmes de conversion monétaire chez Apple c'est pas nouveau  Cependant ne pas oublier que sur le store US les prix sont affichés HT


----------



## valoriel (28 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'apple store US les iPod sont à 299$ et en France à 329¤


 

Choqué? La faute au prix du pétrole et à la mondialisation 

M'enfin sinon, je suis comprend les déçus qui attendaient une révision des ibooks ou la sortie du téléphone motorola avec une version d'itunes (et non pas iPhone ) et je trouve dommage qu'Apple supprime progressivement les accesoires (dock, télécommandes...) et le cable firewire livrés avec les iPods 

Cela dit, je suis quand même content que l'iPod et l'édition spéciale U2 passent à la couleur! C'est une évolution normale et j'espère que les minis et le shuffle (ah non?  Ya pas d'écran :rateau: ) adopteront aussi la couleur prochainement!

Pourquoi ce priver d'une évolution, même minime? (non, je ne t'ai pas appelé MiniMe )


----------



## touna (28 Juin 2005)

a propos du shuffle, le 1GB a perdu 10 ¤
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...COyB5ch/0.0.11.1.0.6.15.0.0.1.3.0.3.1.0.1.1.0


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Juin 2005)

ca commence a bien faire ,a chaque maj ,y retire des trucs...
bon ya l'écran couleur ,mais quand meme

l'an dernier G payé 420 euros mon ipod 3G 20 Go avec tout dans la boite:etuit, station ,télécommande adaptateur etc...

et la ya pu que le casque ,meme pu le FW

pffff,C l'arnaque


----------



## ederntal (29 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ca commence a bien faire ,a chaque maj ,y retire des trucs...
> bon ya l'écran couleur ,mais quand meme
> 
> l'an dernier G payé 420 euros mon ipod 3G 20 Go avec tout dans la boite:etuit, station ,télécommande adaptateur etc...
> ...



En un an, l'ipod a donc perdu 100 euros, et il gagné l'écran couleur et de l'autonomie...

L'adaptateur secteur est toujours la, avec les 100 euros on peut donc s'acheter un etuis de SON choix, acheté une telecommande (pour les quelques personnes qui l'utilisent, je pense pas que ca soit enorme)... Seul la station me parrait importante.

L'offre est donc quand même mieux maintenant qu'il y a un an!
Il aurait pu évoluer d'avantage je suis d'accord, mais de la a parler d'arnaque  


Par contre j'aurai apprécié qu'ils offrent une iPod socks


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Oui mais pour nous mac users cela nous fait bizarre que tout nous soit enleve on était habitués a nombre de choses " offertes " par Apple et le cable firewire était typique mac user et la on tombe dans le commercial pur et dur c dommage .


----------



## ederntal (29 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais pour nous mac users cela nous fait bizarre que tout nous soit enleve on était habitués a nombre de choses " offertes " par Apple et le cable firewire était typique mac user et la on tombe dans le commercial pur et dur c dommage .



Bah c'est comme nos macs et la ram... on a le mini d'origine et on rajoute ce qu'on veux... si c'est par la qu'il faut passer pour baisser les prix de l'appareil je suis pas contre.

Le firewire c'est plus un symbole qu'autre chose, la plupart des gens qui n'ont pas encore d'iPod et qui vont en acheter ont du USB2 je pense.


----------



## I-bouk (24 Juillet 2005)

Je voulais pas refaire un sujet ! mais bon vous pensez que ça peut être pourquoi ?


----------



## I-bouk (24 Juillet 2005)

Et le Apple store us aussi ? oouahH ?? ça peut être bon ça ...


----------



## sylko (24 Juillet 2005)

Une petite maintenance.  

Ne fantasmez pas trop.


----------



## I-bouk (24 Juillet 2005)

Maintenance commune sur tous les Apple-store du monde ? j'ai du mal a y croire


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Maintenance commune sur tous les Apple-store du monde ? j'ai du mal a y croire


`



Moi aussi surtout un dimanche


----------



## slint (24 Juillet 2005)

rien de nouveaux...


----------



## sylko (24 Juillet 2005)

Ben oui. 

Ce n'est pas la première fois, qu'une maintenance se fait le dimanche matin, pendant que les Ricains dorment. 

Respirez!


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

slint a dit:
			
		

> rien de nouveaux...





Oui comme la semaine dernière


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la première fois, qu'une maintenance se fait le dimanche matin, pendant que les Ricains dorment.
> 
> Respirez!


Evidemment. Ils n'allaient pas sortir aujourd'hui les iMac G5 dualcore qu'ils vont annoncer mardi.


----------



## frolick10 (24 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment. Ils n'allaient pas sortir aujourd'hui les iMac G5 dualcore qu'ils vont annoncer mardi.


 
C'est sérieux le dualcore imac bientot?!! 
ou c'est du 2ème degré...


----------

